# Anyone into early '70's Tycopros?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone into early '70's Tycopros? Post a few photos of your favorites.
Thanks.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

sure i am,,, i just did a bunch of restorations too.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice cars and great photos, thanks for sharing...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i could write pages just talking about tuning the tyco pro steel and brass chassis 
I don't do riggen's type mods though like shafting the front tires with an axle or adding traction magnets.

even curve huggers.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan when you gonna build yourself a decent track.:thumbsup:
With the amount of time you put into everything else,it's time you built yourself a decent sized track of comparable quality to your car builds,:wave:
Rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

no room, 

plus i didn't like having a permanent track, because i'm constantly trying new things.

also i didn't enjoy trying to keep things clean, after a few weeks your dusting like crazy trying to maintain the scenery and the track surface.

my OCD enjoys putting things back in boxes also when done LOL

when i had a semi permanent track setup i found i had no room to try other things and projects got stalled, when i took the track down suddenly i had room to work again and i started cranking things out. I also found my 4x6 table was no way large enough to really do anything with by if i doubled up i would have no space in the room left too, so catch 22.

Basically i restrict myself to floor layouts for a limited time like a week or 2 then i get sick of it and remove it.

now the holidays are here and its TYCO US1 time again!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

That display with the two drag cars is just plain sexy


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

then you must see the set

























heee hee.

also i made a lamp

























it uses a tyco pro 12V power supply mounted under the glass as well.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos rule... :dude:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome displays, the dragster set & Auto Dealership! Keep posting the Tyco Pros & restorations. Is that a Faller HO fire engine (ladder) truck in cabinet under the RC Toyota Truck? Great display setup! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool displays scdan!!! Really like that Ken Mercer building, I'm suppose to have somewheres...This may be an incentive to put it together, thanks!!! RM


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

The firetruck is the tyco us1 truck with bell and lights 










Road and rail on the left race on the right more or less

Tycopros with lap counter


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

All Very Nice!!!!

what about the speakers I see in the corners of the road course?
do you have some slot cars sounds?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i have made sounds but, i also have some tyco sound terminal tracks, a few different ones i have some early 80s versions and one from 2001 with a computer and pit function.

i used to hook my ipod to the speakers and just listen to music when driving also.

mostly i do TCR so i have sound systems for those as well.

using speakers in general 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhlzUFCrwX0

I made a little bandit transam and snowman truck

















a little burt drives the trans



















electronics sound effects board i built to tie into the cars when i used my mega booster 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9KRAKFm6v0

I also used a tyco sound board to retrofit a speedsteer police car.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzXYrP0Jzuo


Speedsteer with sound effects
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsTg6QvqAZ0


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are some sweet cars ! My first brand new slot was the rare Tyco Pro blue translucent Cobra w/the oiler pen. That thing was so fast !


----------

